# Hunting pheasant with catapult



## CN_slingshot (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Nice shooting!  🎯


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Well done. 🍗 🙏


----------



## CN_slingshot (Jul 15, 2019)

There were three pheasants, but only one was hit


----------



## CN_slingshot (Jul 15, 2019)

距离26米，9毫米钢珠


----------



## CN_slingshot (Jul 15, 2019)

Distance 26m, 9mm ball


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Very tasty targets, good shooting


----------

